
Square Enix teases possible Final Fantasy 6 remake or port - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2013/1/15/3878196/square-enix-teases-possible-final-fantasy-6-remake-or-port
======
dancryer
Why not Final Fantasy 7? :(

